# Might and Magic Online Release



## Pulli (21. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
habe schon wie wild gegoogled aber nichts gefunden.
Wann ist denn der Release oder öffentliche Zugang für Might an Magic Online vorgesehen?
Beste Grüße ...


----------



## Dagonzo (21. Januar 2014)

Solange auf der offiziellen Webseite dazu nichts steht wird es auch kein Releasedatum geben. 
Das galt schon immer für jedes Spiel. Wenn du irgendwo anders was darüber liest, dann kann man es getrost ignorieren.


----------

